# Traditional Archery 101



## Al33

If you are thinking of getting into traditional archery or have already done so but still need advice or have questions, please read through this thread. Hopefully you find the help you need, but if not, ask and we will try to help. 

To our more experienced trad shooters here, I invite and encourage you to share   whatever you feel would be beneficial to someone trying to get started, whether it is about good shooting form, selecting a bow or other trad gear, or anything else related to our sport. Please do not be hesitant about sharing your ways of doing things because as we all know we do not necessarily do things the same way and what is good for one may not be so for another. Consequently, a newbie to our sport needs many different perspectives and methods to consider. No one will think you are being a know-it-all so please share as often as you care to. It is not necessary to wait on a question to be posed before responding.

Recommendations for books/DVD’s/video’s, traditional gear suppliers are all welcome.

To start with I have searched the archives and posted links to threads I feel will offer some good advice/help for the beginner. Many of the subsequent posts in this thread have been copied to this first post respective to the subject listing and more will be added as they become available.

Thanks!

How to Shoot, and get close to deer:
Robert Swamper Carter on how he shoots a deer:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8009575#post8009575

From modern to trad:
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=1395031&postcount=5
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=1398145&postcount=10 


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=102905
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=1383112&postcount=4

How to shoot a deer; Rober Carter style;
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=570924&highlight=

Recurve recommedations: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=91015

Longbow or recurve?: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=112825

Archery terminology: http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=1422255&postcount=10

Books and more: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=99589[/url]
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=1389613&postcount=6
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=1489340&postcount=14
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=1381510&postcount=2
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=1389875&postcount=4

Arrows: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=101661
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=101469
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=112873
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=118903
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=126523

Custom made Bows 

Gene Sanders Custom Bows
Dallas, ... site [url]http://www.bowmaker.net/index2.htm Click on Bow Tuning link
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=363444

Shooting form: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=120092
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=114573

Broadheads: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=102089

Quivers: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=120738

Aiming: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=129813

Traditional Archery Suppliers / Stores:
P&A Archery Supplies (Georgia)
http://paarcherysupplies.com/
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=1381510&postcount=2
www.3riversarchery.com
www.traditional-archery-supply.com
http://www.tradshops.com/shop-list.php

String Makers:

Bobby Graham bgram62@hotmail.com Hinton, West Virginia

GEORGE CATLIN  www.tollgatearchery.com

TOLLGATE BOWHUNTING SUPPLIES
1233/37 US HWY 20
WEST Winfield, NY 13491 //  P: 315-822-5893 // archery@tollgatearchery.com

Tony & Tracy Cochran  http://www.3treestrings.com/
223 W. Angelica St.
Rensselaer, IN 47978
(219) 866-9502

Chad Weaver at Champion bow strings // http://www.recurves.com/


----------



## deerstand

*traditional source*

my favorite tradition archery store is three rivers archery. three great book are the bowyers bibles, vol1.vol2.vol3.


----------



## deerstand

www.3riversarchery.com
www.traditional-archery-supply.com


----------



## OconeeDan

Try to get with someone who can help get you started.  Learning on your own will take much longer, and with more frustration.
With a friend, the learning curve is faster, cheaper, and lots more fun.


----------



## reviveourhomes

--Glueing fletching on Woodies and Nock oreintation--

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=131064


----------



## WildmanSC

*Best Book and Best Video*

The book that has helped me the most has been Instinctive Archery Insights by Jay Kidwell.  And the video that has helped the most has been Hitting'em Like Howard Hill by John Schultz.

This book and this video are two outstanding pieces of work!

Bill


----------



## Slingblade

And for just a plain ole good read.  The Witchery of Archery


----------



## Al33

TRADITIONAL ARCHERY, IT COULD BE FOR YOU?



In today’s world, and in particular our society, we have come to expect things to be fast. Our meals, travel, computers, and yes, even our bows and arrows, as well as the learning ability to shoot them. Each year, hunters opting to try bow hunting go into it believing the compound bows with their overdraws and high percentage let offs are the only way to go about it. One can spend a small fortune trying to get a compound bow set up with all the extras they believe they might need. Peep, pendulum and pin sights, overdraws, cam designs, cable guards, mechanical releases, etc. are only a few of the choices and options one might consider. Then the arrow weights, lengths, and composite types must be determined. For the beginning archer this can be a daunting task at the very least. There are so many choices to be made before he or she can even start practicing with their new equipment.

I do not wish to discourage anyone from buying a compound bow or to say that traditional bows are better because both present the hunters who use them some real hunting challenges. Neither do I make any claims of being an expert archer/hunter. Simply enough, the only certification I can offer for writing this is my passion for these pursuits and the desire to share what I have learned and re-learned over the years. I am hopeful it will enlighten future and current archers who may be caught up in all the high tech compound bow choices that they may be overlooking their own God given abilities to shoot a traditional bow instinctively.

 There are several styles of traditional bows, but the most popular are the wood and fiberglass laminated recurves and longbows. The Plains Indian style flat bow and self bow are being used but are not nearly as popular. For many thousands of years, long before the advent of the compound bow, in practically all societies and cultures, people made the bow and arrow and shot it instinctively. Many of today’s hunters do not realize their own abilities to do the same, and it is no wonder due to all the state of the art choices before them. Like so many other trades and skills long forgotten by most of us due to more advanced machines, equipment, and tools, traditional bows and archery skills took a back seat to the modern equipment. The good news is that they and the instinctive style of shooting are regaining popularity as many archers are discovering the pure shooting pleasures they afford.

As a boy growing up in the outskirts of Dallas, Texas and long before the compound was being marketed, my friends and I used to make our own bows from the limbs of what we called Horse-Apple trees (Hedge Orange/Osage Orange). These crude bows were nothing to look at and admire from a true bowyer's perspective, but they did work fairly well and taught us we could bust a squirrel or rabbit with the simplest of tools. At the age of 14 I received a 50# solid fiberglass recurve for Christmas and left the bow making efforts behind. I was in high school before I got my first laminated wood and fiberglass bow, a 50# Ben Pearson Hunter recurve. Man on man was I steppin’ in high cotton with this bright and shiny bow along with my varied arsenal of arrows consisting of both fiberglass and wooden shafts in varied lengths. Arrow weights and lengths were not serious considerations back then, at least not for me. Because of my meager financial means, each arrow was treasured and any arrow lost was a hard one to replace. I learned quickly to be cautious with my shots to minimize the risks of loosing one. I never got to do any big game hunting with my Ben Pearson during those years and a three-year stint in the Army was cause to store it away. After my tour I came to Georgia and fell in love with all the outdoor offerings it afforded and knew this is where I wanted to call home. My first big game animal with the old Ben Pearson occurred in Jasper County in 1976 when I shot a five point buck at 34 yards. The bow was bare of anything, even string silencers, and I was shooting aluminum shafts tipped with a Ben Pearson 2 blade head. I confess it was a very lucky shot because when the deer heard the twang of the string he bolted and turned to run in such a way the arrow hit him in the spine and down he went. It appeared the arrow was in slow motion as it made its flight to the buck, which by today’s standards for arrow speeds it surely was. Even so, that was the most exciting hunting moment I have ever experienced because it was the biggest animal I had ever taken with a bow.

Later the very same year I received a severe shoulder injury. The pain persisted into the next hunting season, and, after a burglar decided he wanted my recurves more than I did, I opted to buy a compound to hunt with. A few deer seasons passed and I bought another compound and was constantly adding to or taking away from it to improve my shooting abilities. A better bow, a better sight, more let off, all kinds of different arrow weights, broad heads, you name it, I probably tried it. Tired of the mechanical hassles, I bought another recurve in 1986 but equipped it with a variety of different sights. I lost my right eye during the 1981 deer season in a motorcycle accident. I rationalized and assumed I needed a pendulum sight to help me with my lack of depth perception and judging distances. I was wrong but did not realize it then. I had forgotten about my natural abilities to shoot instinctively. I was shooting the recurve very well with the pendulum sight and taking deer with it, but the thrill of making the shot unassisted by a sight or any other gadget or crutch was haunting me. About 1995 I opted to start all over with shooting a bare bow and I once again began enjoying the freedom and simplicity which traditional and instinctive shooting affords. Do I get the tight groups I did with the sight, absolutely not, but my groups are tight enough to stay in the kill area most of the time, even at distances out to 30 yards. This is accomplished not because I am an exceptional shot, but rather because of the instinctive abilities I and we all possess, along with some practice of course. Once the basic fundamentals for instinctively shooting a recurve or longbow are developed, the rest comes naturally. I have heard many say they cannot handle a 50 to 60 pound draw without the let off. Truly strength is necessary, but technique has a lot to do with it also. What will likely seem to be an impossible task coming to full draw the first few times you try it will seem much less difficult (short of any physical limitations of course) after you develop the techniques and skills to do it. There are many very good how to books and videos for teaching instinctive shooting and I encourage you to try your hand at it if you have not done so. You will never know the instinctive shooting abilities you are capable of until you try. Certainly, some of will do better than others, but nearly all will do better than they themselves imagined.

You can start with the simplest of bows. It does not have to be a custom built thing of beauty nor does it have to have a heavy draw weight.  For the purposes of just starting out, I would suggest a draw weight of about 40-45 pounds for most. Having an experienced traditional shooter coach you in your efforts is ideal, and in this circumstance you will be amazed in a matter of minutes just how well you can shoot. I have witnessed this on several occasions with friends who were trying it for the first time. When you miss with the recurve or longbow, it is usually your own fault and not something mechanical. Knowing this, you will spend more time concentrating on improving your shooting skills and less time trying to figure out what you might need to adjust regarding your equipment.

Yes, a compound bow permits the archer to hold at full draw for extended periods of time, but you cannot draw and release in one fluid motion as you can with a traditional bow. A traditional bow in the hand of a good instinctive shooter will permit shots at running or moving targets quickly and easily. You do not have to be concerned with which pin to shoot or lining it up in the peep sight. It is simply a matter of looking and concentrating on exactly where you want the arrow to go. When it comes to small game hunting where fast targets often require fast shooting, the recurve or longbow cannot be beat. On those occasions when coming to full draw might not serve the best interests of the circumstances, the traditional bow permits the lesser draws. Coming to half or three quarter draws can come in very handy, especially when hunting small game. Additionally, low light conditions are not nearly as critical for the archer who shoots without a sight.

The traditional method of coming to draw and quickly releasing paid off for me during the 2000/01 season when I bagged a nice 8 pointer in Lumpkin County. The buck was steadily walking the side of a ridge broadside at 23 yards when I took the shot. I had little time to take aim as he passed through a narrow three-foot opening. The cedar shaft tipped with a 2 blade Magnus head did not go exactly where I wanted it to but it did hit the rears of both lungs and I heard him crash only 50 yards away. Once again and after many years since my first one, I took a buck with a bare bow and it was my best buck ever, bow or gun. The gratification that comes with such an event cannot be overstated. 

I have relearned the thrills of traditional shooting and it is doubtful I will ever do it any other way, health permitting. Whereas I used to practice only a month or so before the seasons started, I now shoot year round in my back yard since I returned to the traditional ways, only because it is simply so much more fun to shoot. 

If you appreciate a challenge and have never tried shooting a traditional bow instinctively, I strongly encourage you to give it a try. Whether you hunt or simply shoot for pleasure, you will surely discover some abilities you may not have been aware of. You do not have to trade in your compound, but after you kill your first deer or other favorite game with a recurve or longbow it will likely start gathering dust.


----------



## reviveourhomes

Great Piece Al, that took alot of time and I bet alot of fond memories drifted back to you as you put that down. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## barzbait

Al great story.  Thanks for sharing your love of the lifestyle.  I myself fell in love with traditional archery about a couple of years ago.  I will share that story here if you don't mind.
   My youngest son has, from the time he could tie a knot, made rudamentary bow from whatever he could find.  He is 17 now,  and a couple of years ago he asked for a bow for Christmas, but it had to be traditional.  I went to the local outfitters, who happens to have a very knowledgable traditional shooter working there.  He suggested a really inexpensive bow(35#) and some composite arrows.  Anyway he was thrilled.  I showed him how to shout it and we were having so much fun, just shooting the back yard, I went back and bought me one just like his, so we would not have to share.
     The fun of just being able to go into the backyard and shoot was absolutely amazing.  We decided to start hunting with traditional equiptment and we have both upgraded to a suitable bow for that endeavor.  He now shoots an old Ben Pearson lemonwood longbow(55#), and I was able to purchase a Dan Quillian longbow(70#), that I love by the way.  We hunted alot last year, and have already been hog hunting this year.  To be honest, neither of us have harvested anything but squirrels with our bows.  However, the treasure of time we spend together, practicing, at 3-d shoots, and hunting can never be measured.  You just can't buy that. We have been having so much fun, my oldest son has joined us, with an old North American recurve I let him have.
     You see, traditional archery has given myself and my boys, something in common.  A reason to spend time together all year long.   It just doesn't get any better.  
     Several traditional shooters have help us getting started.  I just want to thank them for such a wonderful gift.  If you haven't tried it, you won't believe it.


----------



## Al33

barsbait, great read! I love reading stories like that.

Perhaps you have already done so, but if not, buy or make up some flu-flus and shoot them at cans or whatever with your sons. That sir, is about the most fun thing to do with trad bows, IMO.


----------



## barzbait

Thanks Al.  Will try the can thing.  Sounds like fun.  Still trying to complete my first selfbow(attempt 3), haven't moved on to arrow yet.  I will get there one day.


----------



## fflintlock

For archery terms
http://archery.on-topic.net/archery_terms_by_name/


----------



## ccbunn

My favorite book and the one that has helped me the most is Instinctive Archery by G. Fred Asbell. I bought the book 5 years ago when I switched to traditional archery, and I still refer to it any time I start developing problems or bad habits. His instinctive style is not for everyone, but it is the style that I learned and adopted. I'vr tried other styles, but always end up going back to G. Freds teachings.
The ONE thing that he teaches which always seems to straighten out my shooting problems is to remember to "push" with the bow hand before releasing the string. Not sure why that works so well, but it does the trick for me. Every time. I have a tendency to relax my bow arm a little unless I conciously think to maintain pressure on the bow and push. Try it, it works.


----------



## 257 roberts

Thanks for all the information, I've got the bug BAD!!!!
I'm looking at the new Hoyt Gamemaster II at 40lbs
Nobody around here shoots traditional so this site has been helpful.


----------



## bsmith392

Recently I have become interested in traditional archery. I have not bought my first bow yet. I owe big thanks to Mudfeather for the advice he gave me on getting started. I found a bow on ebay. Could someone tell me if they think it is worth purchasing? The item is called: Ben Pearson vintage Cougar H.H. Thomas bow, 62" 45#
It looks like what I am looking for. Please let me know if you have any thoughts on it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Al33

bsmith392 said:


> Recently I have become interested in traditional archery. I have not bought my first bow yet. I owe big thanks to Mudfeather for the advice he gave me on getting started. I found a bow on ebay. Could someone tell me if they think it is worth purchasing? The item is called: Ben Pearson vintage Cougar H.H. Thomas bow, 62" 45#
> It looks like what I am looking for. Please let me know if you have any thoughts on it. Thanks for the help.


Well, only MY opinion but I think if it fits your needs and is a reasonable price then by all means it is worth it. I like the old Ben Pearson bows. You have a good mentor in Mudfeather. Good luck with the auction.


----------



## Robert Warnock

Mudfeather helped me get started also.  He is a great ambassador for our sport.


----------



## PAPALAPIN

If you are new to Trad, don't charge off and buy a bow without knowing what you are doing.  Just because you know someone with a used bow for sale, and you can afford it, does not mean it is a good buy for "YOU"

Keep an eye on the Trad Forum here at GON.  Watch for trad events coming up in your area, or reasonably close.  Go to these and see what experience shooters are usin.  Most will let you try their bows.  Find one that just fits "YOU" right. as  fars a draw weight and overall feel of the bow.  Try to find one that feels like an extension of your arm; just becomes part of you.

If you ask any of us :What is the best bow ever made", it is no mystery if every one of us tells you it happens to be the bow they shoot.  They are not lying, because it is the best for them.  You need to find what is best for "YOU".

Try to make some of the Trad shoots in your area.  TBG has several shoots a year,  NGT has one a month in the off hunting season, and there are many larger get togethers like Tannerhill, Cloverdale, Denton Hill, Compton's, etc...  Any of these would be a great experience for you.


----------



## Rebstud

*Trad. newbie*

I'm shooting a Black Widow 58" 51# recurve. I haven't
taken any game with it at this time, but have shoot com-
pounds for years. while in a tree stand at about 18', do you hold my instinctive aim a little low, like you would with a wheel bow due to the arrow rise, or hold on your target. 
Is all this right, or I'm I thinking on it to much?


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Hold low just like your used to.  Where the white hairline meets the leg is a good place to look on deer.  A buddy gave me this little tip and it's really paid off for me.

Chris


----------



## PAPALAPIN

Rebstud

The old rule of thumb is "When on high, aim low"

It has to do with the effect that gravity has on an arrow shot at a downward angle vs shooting perpendicular to the ground.

That is why pendulum sights work on wheelie bows.  I have even used one one on my recurve.


----------



## MSD

I am new to the recurve shooting and was wandering if the bow I got from my great uncle will work on deer. It is a heartz 52 # 45 pound bow any insight will be nice.


----------



## hogdgz

*bow*



MSD said:


> I am new to the recurve shooting and was wandering if the bow I got from my great uncle will work on deer. It is a heartz 52 # 45 pound bow any insight will be nice.



I would think that would be fine for deer with a good arrow and broadhead combination.


----------



## MSD

thanks hogdgz just shooting a little and wondering for next year.


----------



## treewalker

This is treewalker and I wanted to announce that both my sons have wisely chosen  the way of the stick and the string.I believe one of them borrowed dads thread earlier to ask a question about where to find a de-stringer for their new (old) bows.y'all help em out if you can!Thank God we found else in common that keeps me and my 2 favorite buddys together even more and I sure am proud I found this forum.


----------



## beagleman001

Don't forget you can also shoot a compound bow instinctive. Take the front sights and peep sight off. Keep a good drop-away arrow rest on the bow or any arrow rest. Shoot with your bare fingers and aim at a small spec on the target or hair on a live prey. Whats cool about shooting instinctive is to be able to shoot quicker without looking at any sights. And if you focus hard enough on your target you will actually see the tail end of the arrow flying threw the air before striking the target. Remember aim small miss small. I got into shooting this way by watching Dan and Guy Fitzgerald along with Ted Nugent before he started selling limbsaver products to heavily. My two uncles from Pennsylvania were shooting this way back in the early eighties. One of them said to shoot with sights is cheating. So i started practicing 6-months before archery season began in 2005. I was able to shoot out to 30-yards away by the time deer season arrived. But i felt only comfortable at 25-yards. Missed a nice doe early in the season because i wasn't focusing on a hair on the deer. I learned from that mistake. It wasn't till the last week of the season until i would have another chance at another deer. I was still hunting in the woods when i jumped two forked bucks. They ran towards the backside of an old pond. I ran threw the woods to try and out flank them but, i was to late. By the time i got there they had made it to the pond. I was watching them walk away when two does jumped up from a different bed. I got on my knees and knocked an arrow. One of the two does started running my way and just stopped 20-yards broadside with a 7-inch clearing inbetween some saw briars. I was focusing on the deers front shoulder and focused even more when the deer flexed its front leg. All of a sudden insinct kicked in and when i let go with my fingers i could see the tail end of the arrow hit the deer and disappear with a loud crack at the same time. The deer only ran 25-yards before falling over. Double lung hit. I found the arrow sticking in the ground six-inches covered in blood. I was so excited. All the hard work had finally paid off. I have shoot some bigger deer since then but, there is no other hunt i have been on has come close to that one because of shooting without sights.


----------



## gurn

If your just getting into it I would strongly suggest a cheap used bow in the 35 to 45# range.You would be surprised just how many very inexpensive bows in this weight range in great shape are out there. I just bought a very nice old Indian Archery recurve in excellent condition at a yard sale for $25. It's a sweet little 58" 30# bow. Just what the doctor ordered for learning. Many were just used for this very purpose then sold after a upgrade. You will be able to concentrate on your form instead of the weight. This will lead to much better shooting habits. Again I suggest this strongly and feel it is one of the most common mistakes for those getting into traditional archery. This will give you time to learn on your bow, while considering and trying other more expensive and higher weight bows. Take your time before even buying a lighter cheap bow to learn how to recognize bad tiller conditions and limb twist. This will help you from getting burnt. After you learn good form, and should you decide you want to really get into this, you will most likely buy a more expensive bow and will be armed with the knowledge to  make a educated choice on weight, type of bow, and cost.  Martin and Bear make fine entry level, and up bows. There are also a lot of other great ones, but you must learn why you would chose one over another. Arrow spine match is much more critical in tradition stuff than compounds, the most critical usually being a longbow. Shooting incorrect spined arrows may frustrate you to the point of giving up. There are of plenty of shops out there that may be experts on compounds and crossbows, but do not understand enough about traditional to set you up correctly. That can turn into a frustrating and expensive adventure.
Hang around here and ask all the questions you can think of. Don't go spending money until you have ran your plans buy the good old boys here. There's a load of help here to get you on the right track.


----------



## azdriheat

*New Guy On The Block*

I am new to this site but am enjoying reading the posts.  My love of archery has always centered around recurves, more specifically those made by Fred Bear. As a young avid hunter back then, hunting was my passion and I took several deer and Javalina in Arizona with my 1962, 63, and 64, Kodiaks.  These bows were each custom ordered for me and were each 52# at 28".

I no longer hunt but my passion for traditional archery continues. I currently own around 20 recurves from the late 50's though the early 70's. I occassionally string up one of them just to admire the beautiful shape and workmanship that went into creating these wonderful bows.

Hope to hear what old recurves you own and which are your favorites.

-Joe-


----------



## the ben pearson hunter

what is a good longbow for under 500 dollars


----------



## LongBow01

There are several bowyers on hear that all make fine bows if you post a new thread askin the question you will get a much better response.


----------



## MO hoghunter

i shoot a martin recurve at 50# and that suites me fine i been shootin for about 3 yrs now and have taken three deer 2 nice bucks but i still shoot high and left sometimes and have real wide groups sometimes not all the time just sometimes im a right handed shooter any help please


----------



## PAPALAPIN

It's like trying to get to Carnagie Hall

Practice, Practice, Practice

To start with, if you have taked two deer in three years with your bow, you are doing better thanmost.  You must be doing something right.

As far as shooting high, is this occurring when shooting from a tree stand.  If so, you always have to aim low when shooting down.  Same thing applies when shooting up.  Gravety has less effect on an arrow when ahot up or down.  The more degree away from a level shot reduces the effect of gravity accordingly.

If you problem is occurring with level shots, then that is a different issue and could have many causes.

When I said Practice, Practice, Practice, I was being attempting to be cute, but there is a lot to say about practicing aiming lower and to the right a bit until that becomes natural too you.

Other causes could be arrows that are too light, nocking poin to low, or many other causes.  

You bow may not be cut past cwnter on the riser.  If you can adjust you arrow plate in a bit (assuming you are right handed) it might help.

Other than that it is hard to advise you without inspecting your equipment and watching you shoot.  You might want to seek out a coach for assistance.

One more thing, many don't visit this thread that much.  You would probably get more help if you started a new thread and asked the same question

Hope this helps.

Good luck


----------



## GAMEDIC

Does eye dominance play a role. I am right handed but left eye dominant. I want to shoot instinctive. Should I get a left and bow or right hand bow? I shoot RH with a compund.


----------



## OLE ROD

I'm new to traditional archery.Compound Bowhunting has been my passion for over 20 years and now I'm ready for a new challange.
I just bought a used Jeffery  Classic 60 recurve ,55# at 28in.Anybody know anything about this bow.A friend of mine has used one for years and he swears by it.
I hope it comes in before this weekend,I would like to go to the shoot in Gainesville and try it out.
 I have been reading up on several traditional archery forums getting very good information over the last couple of months.One thing I have noticed is each forum is like a family without all the drama of compound archery forums.(My bows better than your bow stuff)
It's been a refreshing change.
I'm sure I'll be asking some question when my bow arrives.Thanks and God Bless all.


----------



## PAPALAPIN

Different strokes for different folks.  Different people will give you different opinions on that bow.  Bottem line is that Jefferies is a good solid quality product.   If the bow fits you right, it will be great for you.

I always prefer to tell new trad shooters to pick up something really cheap to get startedm then visit a few of our shoots and see what others are shooting.  Trad guys will be pleased for you to try theirs out.  Wheelie bow shooters will not be so eager because their bows are high tech and they don't want anyone knocking them out of sync in any way.  However, now that you have a Jefferies, I'm sure you will love it.  

One piece of advice...wait until you go to Gainesville before you pick up a full set of arrows.  There will be guys there that can advise you on the proper arrows to buy for you particular bow.  This is very important.  If you buy the wrong arrows initially, you may have to invest in another wset if you get the wrong ones.

You are right that the Trad shooters are like a family without the drama.  As in any group we have our agreements and disagrements but for the most part they are a great bunch of folks. I know you will be welcomed in Gainesville.  Be sure to bring the wife along if you have one.  We have many lady shooters and she may be surprised at how much she may enjoy it.   If she does not have a bow to shoot, someone will always have an extra that she can use.  Alos, bring your kids along if you have them.

Welcome to the infectuous desease of Traditionlal Archery.  Be careful...it is addictive.


----------



## johnweaver

Al thanks for bringing this thread back to the top, there's alot of good information here.  Or is this Jake Allen?


----------



## longbowdave1

Click on the thread below if your trying age your old Bear bows.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=493462&highlight=bear+bow+identification


----------



## onecastgrab21

*hi everybody*

First off, hi everyone. im a new member to the fourm, but iv been referring to it for a few years now. seems like sombodys always got what im lookin for. not new to trad, but im obviously still learning. i own both recurves and  longbows, im just wondering if anyone knows why when i let fly with the longbow, my arrow arc's neatly into the target zone, but when i let er loose with my recurve (same draw at #55) the arrow wobbles badly? I have tried rests and arrow plates but nothing seems to have a good effect. should i have a whole different set of arrows for each different bow? even with the same draw weight? i use port orford cedar from 3 rivers by the way. maybe its the arrows materal? thanks!


----------



## Clipper

onecastgrab21 said:


> First off, hi everyone. im a new member to the fourm, but iv been referring to it for a few years now. seems like sombodys always got what im lookin for. not new to trad, but im obviously still learning. i own both recurves and  longbows, im just wondering if anyone knows why when i let fly with the longbow, my arrow arc's neatly into the target zone, but when i let er loose with my recurve (same draw at #55) the arrow wobbles badly? I have tried rests and arrow plates but nothing seems to have a good effect. should i have a whole different set of arrows for each different bow? even with the same draw weight? i use port orford cedar from 3 rivers by the way. maybe its the arrows materal? thanks!


  If the arrow is wobling side to side it's arrow spine, if its wobling up and down it's your nocking point.  Search this site for "Tuning" and you will get plenty of info on how to tune arrows to your bow.  Sounds like you need to do that for the recurve.  The arrows are likely too weak for the recurve.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

Hunting and shooting, Rick Welch video


----------



## SELFBOW




----------

